

Is Rapid Mobile Development Worth Your Time? - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/24/is-rapid-mobile-development-worth-your-time/

======
omouse
> _What we’re seeing now is like what we saw with website development 10 years
> ago,” said Derek Dodge, Vice President of Product at Snappii, a Rochester,
> N.H., company with a cloud-based platform that allows users to visually
> create mobile apps. “Early on, building a site was difficult and expensive,
> then tools like Dreamweaver came along. That’s happening now in mobile dev.
> We’re kind of like Dreamweaver. We generate native code, but you don’t have
> to write it.”_

Right and DreamWeaver and all those easy-to-use tools have disappeared and
we're right back to developers doing everything and designing tools for
themselves. Building a site is just as expensive as before and you still have
to educate clients on the true costs.

